# Neues Notebook für Hobbyfotografen



## Crushing_Caspar (5. Februar 2014)

*Neues Notebook für Hobbyfotografen*

Guten Abend liebe PCGH-Community,

mein Großvater bat mich, für Ihn nach einem neuen Notebook zu suchen. Da seines, nach nun mehr 8 Jahren nicht mehr zeitgemäß ist.
Wichtig für Ihn wäre ein Notebook das den *AdobeRGB *und* sRBG *-Standards nahe kommt (>50%). Ich selber kenne mich nicht so gut damit aus. 
Weiterhin hätte er gerne mehr als 4Gb Ram und mindestens einen i5 der 4 Generation. Eine SSD wäre schön, jedoch nicht zwingend notwendig.
Der Haken an der Sache ist, er möchte nicht mehr als 800€ dafür ausgeben. 

Ich würde mich sehr freuen wenn Ihr mir weiter helfen könntet.

Liebe Grüße


----------



## homer3345 (5. Februar 2014)

*AW: Neues Notebook für Hobbyfotografen*

Hey, 

an seiner stelle würde ich mir auch mal die Macbook Pro Retina Serie anschauen, die haben so ziemlich die besten Bildschirme, eine SSD und bei der Leistung sollte es wohl auch nicht so schnell knapp werden. Problem ist allerdings der Preis und eventuell, dass er kein Mac möchte. :/ 13-inch MacBook Pro with Retina display review (2013) | The Verge
Aber einen Blick ist es alle mal Wert!


----------



## 0madmexx0 (5. Februar 2014)

MacBook ist zwar ein nettes Spielzeug aber ich würde mir eher das hier mal näher ansehen
http://www.notebookcheck.com/Test-Acer-Aspire-V5-573G-54208G50aii-Notebook.97903.0.html
IPS entspiegelt und die RGB Abdeckung mit >60%


----------



## Crushing_Caspar (6. Februar 2014)

*AW: Neues Notebook für Hobbyfotografen*

Ich selbst arbeite mit dem neuen MacBook Air und bin recht zufrieden. Mein Großvater hingegen ist ein Microsoft Verfechter und möchte daher kein MacBook. Außerdem liegt dieses weit über dem Budget.
Das Acer hatte ich auch schon ins Auge gefasst, habe bisher aber selten gutes über Acer gehört und bin daher skeptisch. Die Frage bei dem Acer wäre allerdings, ob mein Großvater ohne Laufwerk leben kann. Vorschlagen werde ich es Ihm aber. 

Vielen dank schon einmal.


----------



## iTzZent (6. Februar 2014)

*AW: Neues Notebook für Hobbyfotografen*

Naja, in der Preisklasse bleibt da ehrlichgesagt nichts anderes übrig. Denn gute Displays sind da sehr sehr selten.

Das V5-573G ist aktuell das beste Gerät unter 800Euro, wenn man ein anständiges Display, geringes Gewicht aber dennoch viel Leistung haben will. Und unter den Empfehlungen die Nr. 1. Eine mSATA SSD kann man dort auch problemlos nachrüsten.

Notebooks mit Display-Größe ab 15", Display-Größe bis 16.9", Besonderheiten: IPS-Panel Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## Crushing_Caspar (6. Februar 2014)

*AW: Neues Notebook für Hobbyfotografen*

Eine kurze Frage zu den beiden Acer-Modellen Produktvergleich Acer Aspire V5-573G-54208G50aii, Linux, silber (NX.MCCEG.004), Acer Aspire V5-573G-54208G50akk, Windows 8, 1920x1080, schwarz (NX.MCEEG.005) | Geizhals Deutschland. Belaufen sich hier die Unterschiede wirklich nur auf OS und Farbe? Wenn dem so ist, wäre das Schwarze der Gewinner, da dort Windows 8 bereits vorinstaliert wäre.

Liebe Grüße


----------



## iTzZent (6. Februar 2014)

*AW: Neues Notebook für Hobbyfotografen*

Ja, der Unterschied ist nur die Farbe und das OS. Das siehst du auch an der Produktnummer... aii steht für Silber und akk steht für schwarz.


----------



## Crushing_Caspar (6. Februar 2014)

*AW: Neues Notebook für Hobbyfotografen*

Danke schön. Genau an diesen Schlusskürzeln hatte ich mich aufgehangen.


----------



## E-I-S (6. Februar 2014)

*AW: Neues Notebook für Hobbyfotografen*

Die Frage die sich bei einem Mac für mich stellt ist, was den so enorm höheren Preis rechtfertigen soll...!?
Von Einzigartigkeit kann ja nicht mehr die Rede sein, von besserer Leistung ebenso nicht, da hier ja auch Microsofts Intel´s verbaut werden. Grafikkarten kommen ebenso Ati und Nvidia hinein - also nichts Apple-Eigenes (wo ich dann noch den höheren Preis verstehen könnte)
Warum also für einen Mac mit z.B. nem i7-4700qm, 8GB Ram, einer Geforce 755 und vielleicht 256GB SSD an die 2000,-€ ausgeben, wenn ein Notebook mit den gleichen Eckdaten für nen Tausender weniger zu haben ist ? Oh, sehe grad - für 2000,-€ gibts beim Macbook keine zusätzliche Grafikkarte von Geforce.Lediglich eine Intel irgendwas.
Aus Kreisen von glücklichen MacNutzern ist mir bekannt, dass auch sie bereits Probleme mit Defekten u.s.w hatten.
Auch bei Geräten im Bereich von 2000,-€. Im Garantiefall hat man bei Apple auch keine besseren Karten.
Sie sind und bleiben dennoch glücklich - wie es auch bei Windows Nutzern passiert.
Ich hatte mich ehrlich gesagt auch mal für ein ordentliches MacBook interessiert - mir fällt jedoch kein wirklich guter Grund ein, weshalb ich die Mehrkosten auf mich nehmen sollte.
Verarbeitung, Innovationen, Qualität - alles okay , mag gut sein.
Dennoch - kaputt gehen diese hochgelobten Maschinen auch und ersetzt bekommt man sie nicht 

p.s. Apropos Acer. heutzutage finde ich es legitim, wenn nicht nur die Eckdaten zu einem Notebook mitgeteilt werden, sondern auch die Lautstärke des Lüfters etc.


----------



## .Tobi (6. Februar 2014)

*AW: Neues Notebook für Hobbyfotografen*

Muss es wirklich ein Notebook sein?
Ein Notebook hat nämlich ein großes Problem, den Bildschirm.
Die Bildschirme sind zum bearbeiten von Bildern einfach nicht geeignet.
Zumal er auchAdobeRGB haben möchte.(Braucht er das wirklich!? oder will er es nur weil er gehört hat, dass es besser sein soll?)
Meiner Meinung nach braucht man, wenn man Bilder ernsthaft bearbeiten und dann auch drucken will, einen externen Monitor.
Die Displays bei Notebooks sind immer Blickwinkelabhängig was selbst eine vernünftige Kalibrierung sinnlos macht. Auserdem bekommen diese Displays selbt den normalen RBG Farbraum nicht wirklich gescheit hin.

Deshalb meine Empfehlung: Laptop + externes Display was wenigstens RBG gut hinbekommt oder gleich einen PC mit entsprechendem Bildschirm.


----------



## iTzZent (6. Februar 2014)

*AW: Neues Notebook für Hobbyfotografen*

Na das klingt aber ganz anders....



> Display
> 
> Das Display des Acer Aspire V5-573 ist ein mattes IPS-Panel, das mit 1.920 x 1.080 Pixeln auflöst und aus dem Hause AU Optronics kommt. Wegen der guten Helligkeit von maximal 311 cd/m² kann das Display sogar bei direktem Sonneneinfall gut abgelesen werden. Der geringste Wert fällt in der unteren rechten Ecke mit 239 cd/m² etwas negativer auf. Dadurch entsteht eine Helligkeitsverteilung von 76 %, was aufgrund der ausreichend hohen Leuchtstärke aber kaum zu bemerken ist.
> 
> ...


----------



## .Tobi (6. Februar 2014)

*AW: Neues Notebook für Hobbyfotografen*

Zitate ohne Quelle liebe ich ja 
Ja das liest sich echt ganz  anders. Also der kann gerade mal die gute Hälfte des Adobe RGB Farbraums  darstellen, klingt schon mal brauchbar   Immerhin hat er eine RBG Abdeckung von 90%. Damit kann man arbeiten,  wenn man keine hohen Ansprüche hat. Dann kalibrierung ....6340K ist ja  nicht schlecht. 6500K wäre aber schon besser(ja man sieht einen  Unterschied). Man bekommt nur Probleme wenn man ein Bild für "ins   Zimmer" druckt, da kann eine Kalibrierung auf 5000K schonmal durchaus  sinnvoll sein kann. 
Auserdem wurde der Monitor kalibriert, was schon mal ein entsprechendes gerät voraussetzt(Kostenpunkt 120+€, sonst gelbstich).
Und was ist da für ein Kontrast angegeben? Der statische oder der Dynamische ?

Ich  habe selber Jahre lang mit insgesamt 2 Laptops Bilder bearbeitet(einer  hatte auch ein IPS Panel was ja so gut zur Bb geeignet ist) und habe nun  einen Externen Monitor und das hat schon seine Gründe(nein, kein High  end teil sondern einen "billigen").

Also es ist auch nur meine Empfehlung, aus meiner Erfahrung. Es kommt aber auch immer auf die  Ansprüche an. Ich habe mein erstes Bild drucken lassen und ich dachte  das passt schon weil ich den Laptop vorher, nach Augenmaß, kalibriert  habe. Danach habe ich mir ganz schnell einen Monitor gekauft, den auch  wieder mittel Auge kalibriert. das 2. Bild war zwar nicht 1:1 aber es  war wesentlich näher dran. Und man kann einen Monitor auch später  kaufen, nur erhält man bei einem PC halt wesentlich mehr Leistung fürs  Geld.
Wen ich jetzt nur Bilder bearbeite um die auf dem Laptop zu  zeigen oder online zu stellen reicht auch definitiv nur ein Laptop! Und  bei Rossmann mal ein Bild drucken ok. Aber spätestens wenn man bei einem  richtigen Belichtungsservice ein größeres Bild oder eine Leinwand etc.  betrucken möchte reicht das meiner Meinung nach nicht mehr.


----------



## iTzZent (6. Februar 2014)

*AW: Neues Notebook für Hobbyfotografen*

Die Quelle wurde hier im Thread schon genannt... der Notebookcheck Testbericht. Test Acer Aspire V5-573G-54208G50aii Notebook - Notebookcheck.com Tests


----------



## Crushing_Caspar (7. Februar 2014)

*AW: Neues Notebook für Hobbyfotografen*

Guten Morgen Ihr Lieben,

ich werde versuchen auf all eure Post's einzugehen.

@E-I-S: Der einzige Vorteil aus meiner Sicht, für ein MacBook ist der, dass es keinen gibt bzw. ist ein MacBook nur ein Statusfaktor. Getreu dem Motto: "Wenn du kein IPhone hast, dann hast du kein IPhone"  (zumindest im privaten Bereich) Bei uns auf Arbeit hingegen arbeitet jeder mit einem MacBook bzw. IMac das ist aber dem geschuldet das wir weltweit unterwegs sind auf Kongressen und co. da sind MacBooks einfach kompatibler und praktischer. 

@.Tobi: Ja, es muss ein Notebook sein. Ich sprach ja auch vom Hobby Bereich und nicht vom Semiprofi oder gar Profibereich. Mein Großvater möchte einfach ein handliches Notebook mit dem er seine Fotos aufhübschen kann, präsentieren kann (Fernseher Leinwand) und archivieren kann.

@iTzZent: Es wird höchstwahrscheinlich das Acer, alternative hatte ich Ihm jetzt noch folgende Notebooks gezeigt: http://www.notebookinfo.de/produkte/hp-pavilion-15-n012sg/f1e37ea-abd/00017993/ http://www.notebookinfo.de/produkte/sony-vaio-sv-f1532c5e4-konfigurierbar/svf1532c5e4/00016474/


----------



## iTzZent (7. Februar 2014)

*AW: Neues Notebook für Hobbyfotografen*

@*Crushing_Caspar* deine beiden Links führen je zum gleichen Geizhalsvergleich. Wenn es wirklich ums Dispaly geht, würde ich ganz klar beim Acer bleiben, da ist das Display dank IPS Technologie bei weitem besser.

btw: grüsse aus dem Ostseebad Nienhagen


----------



## Crushing_Caspar (7. Februar 2014)

*AW: Neues Notebook für Hobbyfotografen*

Der Vorteil der IPS Technologie beläuft sich doch größtenteils auf die Darstellung der Schwarztöne und Grauabstufungen oder?

@iTzZent
Gruß zurück


----------



## iTzZent (7. Februar 2014)

*AW: Neues Notebook für Hobbyfotografen*

Und natürlich der Farbraumabdeckung...



> Mit einem Wert von 90 % des sRGB-Spektrums liegt das Display *mit dem* *IPS-Panel weit über dem Durchschnitt oft eingesetzter TN-Panels*. Die  Abdeckung bei AdobeRGB fällt mit 61,8 % ebenso sehr gut aus.


----------



## .Tobi (7. Februar 2014)

*AW: Neues Notebook für Hobbyfotografen*



Crushing_Caspar schrieb:


> Guten Morgen Ihr Lieben,
> 
> ich werde versuchen auf all eure Post's einzugehen.
> 
> @E-I-S: Der einzige Vorteil aus meiner Sicht, für ein MacBook ist der, dass es keinen gibt bzw. ist ein MacBook nur ein Statusfaktor. Getreu dem Motto: "Wenn du kein IPhone hast, dann hast du kein IPhone"  (zumindest im privaten Bereich) Bei uns auf Arbeit hingegen arbeitet jeder mit einem MacBook bzw. IMac das ist aber dem geschuldet das wir weltweit unterwegs sind auf Kongressen und co. da sind MacBooks einfach kompatibler und praktischer.


 
Ja ein MacBook lohnt sich nicht. Auser man arbeitet gerne mit dem MacOS. Dafür bezahlt man halt das ganze Geld. Es ist ja auch echt nicht schlecht. Aber gerade wenn es um das Geld geht und man eh nur Win gewohnt ist, macht es keinen Sinn da zu schauen.



Crushing_Caspar schrieb:


> @.Tobi: Ja, es muss ein Notebook sein. Ich sprach ja auch vom Hobby  Bereich und nicht vom Semiprofi oder gar Profibereich. Mein Großvater  möchte einfach ein handliches Notebook mit dem er seine Fotos  aufhübschen kann, präsentieren kann (Fernseher Leinwand) und archivieren  kann.



Mich hatte nur gewundert, dass du explizit nach AdobeRGB gefragt hast. Bei "nur" Bilder auf Fernseher zeigen hat man da nämlich, wenn man sich nicht auskennt mit den ganzen einstellen, nur Nachteile bzw. Arbeit die nichts bringt.
So mit Laptops kenne ich mich jetzt nicht persönlich gut aus. Also das Acer schaut in der Beziehung schon gut aus.
Was man generell sagen kann ist, auf jedenfall ein Display mit IPS Panel! Gegenüber einem TN Panel ist es wesentlich Blickwinkel stabiler und die Farben werden auch wesentlich besser dargestellt. Dann ist für Bb vor allem die CPU wichtig. Eine extra Grafikkarte ist dabei absolut überflüssig. Dafür ist mind. 8gb eigentlich Pflicht. Die Größe spielt natürlich auch eine wesentliche Rolle. Ich zumindest hätte keine Lust ein Bild auf einem 13" Gerät zu Bearbeiten.

Das Acer macht da einen ganz guten Eindruck. Als das kannst du ruhig nehmen, vlt. gibt es da auch eine alternative ohne graka? das wäre dann billöiger und leichter....aber wie gesagt ich kenne mich in dem Mileu nicht so aus


----------



## Tipi (15. Februar 2014)

*AW: Neues Notebook für Hobbyfotografen*

Für solche Arbeiten wäre ein Notebook + Dockingstation + TFT ideal.
Am Notebook Bildbearbeitung wird schnell anstrengend für die Augen.
Dockingstation ist aber nicht Pflicht!


----------

